# Samyang/Rokinon Tease 135mm Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2014)

```
<p><a href="https://www.facebook.com/RokinonLenses/photos/a.177689185610341.38264.177519142294012/827637633948823/?type=1&theater"><img class="alignnone wp-image-18157 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/10869826_827637633948823_2888067007770285790_o-575x575.jpg" alt="samyangrokinon135" width="575" height="575" /></a></p>
<p>Rokinon/Samyang appears to be teasing a new lens on their <a href="https://www.facebook.com/RokinonLenses/photos/a.177689185610341.38264.177519142294012/827637633948823/?type=1&theater" target="_blank">Facebook page</a>. 135mm seems to be the most logical choice, though there’s no word on the speed of the lens.</p>
<p>We’re still waiting to see them launch an autofocus lens.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/RokinonLenses/photos/a.177689185610341.38264.177519142294012/827637633948823/?type=1&theater" target="_blank">RFB</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DavidUSMC (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting on their 12mm Fisheye


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 24, 2014)

753mm? ;D


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 24, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> 753mm? ;D



No, it must be the 999mm they kept talking about! :-X


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 24, 2014)

Who knows, maybe they're on the 5:15.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 24, 2014)

Odd as in odd/even, or odd as in, "Like, omg that number is so odd... seriously, I'm weirded out by it..."

?

They need to be more specific with what they mean.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 24, 2014)

DavidUSMC said:


> I'm still waiting on their 12mm Fisheye


I received one of the fish-eye lenses yesterday. I should have something to say about it in a day or two.


----------



## slclick (Dec 24, 2014)

It's the extra wide wet dream 1-35


----------



## rporterfield (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a 351 magnum lens.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 24, 2014)

357. And yeah, that's pretty much what I was thinking.

It's a .357 foot focal length.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Dec 24, 2014)

BeenThere said:


> DavidUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting on their 12mm Fisheye
> ...



Great. Congrats. I have been waiting for some kind of a review for that lens. Awaiting your feedback of the lens


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have the 14mm and it kicks butt for shooting the night sky. One big chunk of glass. They have proved their ability to make decent low cost lenses. Waiting....


----------



## JumboShrimp (Dec 24, 2014)

Back in the late 1960s, both Vivitar and Soligor each offered a mammoth 135mm f/1.5 pre-set beast. Not the sharpest of lenses, but certainly impressive enough. I hope Samyang offers something equally exotic with decent full-aperture sharpness.


----------



## ejenner (Dec 24, 2014)

Unless it has IS, how is this a tease to Canon users? Maybe if it is as good with AF for $400, otherwise suck it up and get the 135L.


----------



## Snodge (Dec 24, 2014)

105mm macro?


----------



## tpatana (Dec 24, 2014)

Interesting. Very interesting.


----------



## pianoplayer88key (Dec 24, 2014)

Isn't it a 35mm F/1 lens?

Or maybe a 75mm F/3?

Those are each 3 odd numbers


----------



## e17paul (Dec 24, 2014)

I enjoy my manual focus OM Zuiko 135/2.8 on both my OM-10 and via adapter on my 6D. Manual focus at 135/2.8 is a fun challenge that requires skill, not a practical tool when compared to modern AF lenses. I respect the pro portrait photographers of the film era who used such lenses as a tool. 

If it is half the price of Canon's 135/2L it will be an expensive toy for most. A good vintage lens and adapter may be a better option. Mine cost less than £100 and I had the adapter already.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 24, 2014)

999mm


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 24, 2014)

Nope, it's going to be an 11mm f/.7


----------



## dadgummit (Dec 24, 2014)

ejenner said:


> Unless it has IS, how is this a tease to Canon users? Maybe if it is as good with AF for $400, otherwise suck it up and get the 135L.



Yeah Samyang lenses are not what they used to be. They made their mark with the 14mm f.8 which was great quality for 1/5 the cost of the canon counterpart. For that much money off the competition people were happy to deal with no electronics. Their latest lens their fisheye is $500 which is just $100 less than the very good sigma full frame fisheye yet the samyang still has no auto focus and no auto aperture, no exif reporting, and (according to the sample pictures on their web site) soft corners. Why would anyone bother? If they make a 135mm and price it over $300 I think they will have a dud.


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 24, 2014)

My Canon 135L is a pretty epic lens, and for abt $1K, it'll be hard to beat.

...unless they go sub-f2 with good sharpness and AF. Otherwise, I'll be sticking with my awesome 135L. 

They've gotta be smart enough to know that, right? I mean, the 135L is amazing glass, INSANELY sharp at f2, and for the dollar, probably the best portrait lens out there. 

They've gotta know that, right?


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

Only Lens that I dream, Now = 2mm. Pin Hole with F=22
I try to do DIY. but fail, Not sharp photos at all, May be Samyang/ Rokinon can help me.
Surapon


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ya, I think a 135mm is a good guess. It would be a logical growth that would extend past the present line. It will have to be a reasonably fast f number for it to grab a market share- like a 2.8 or less. They would really have a hit if it is tack sharp across the frame wide open.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> Only Lens that I dream, Now = 2mm. Pin Hole with F=22
> I try to do DIY. but fail, Not sharp photos at all, May be Samyang/ Rokinon can help me.
> Surapon


Dear friend Surapon.
I could not understand his desire to build a pinhole 2mm. ???

I understand that technically will not be a "lens" for pinhole does not use any glass element. But I imagine that a 2mm pinhole would have to be very close to the sensor, so this would be located approximately at the same place where lies the shutter. :

The motivation for building such a thing is to get a viewing angle greater than 180 degrees? 

Speaking about the lack of sharpness in pinhole, I think that's why we spend so much money buying lenses.  ;D


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Dec 24, 2014)

My dear friend it is not the fault of the camera - please use different tools to make your pin hole, anything other than perfectly circular will add to diffraction and increased circles of confusion.

 Just LOVE the cool idea.

All the best


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> I try to do DIY. but fail, Not sharp photos at all, May be Samyang/ Rokinon can help me.
> Surapon



Perhaps you're taking the name "pinhole" to literally?  While the pin is easily obtained it has a subtle drawback for such endeavors: it tears the hole, leaving the edge ragged and uneven. For holes of the highest quality one would want to have access to a laser drill. A stronger foil or very thin sheet of hard, short chipping phosphor bronze and a very sharp drill would be more viable for a home project, though.
It's the same idea we follow with the number and shape of the aperture blades in more common lenses - a subtle difference, but once you notice it...


----------



## muchakucha (Dec 24, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> My Canon 135L is a pretty epic lens, and for abt $1K, it'll be hard to beat.
> 
> ...unless they go sub-f2 with good sharpness and AF. Otherwise, I'll be sticking with my awesome 135L.
> 
> ...



Canon has a great 135 but the Nikon guys wish they had an equivalent lens.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 24, 2014)

pgsdeepak said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > DavidUSMC said:
> ...


I've started a new thread with this lens as the subject. Did not seem appropriate to mix it with the craziness going on in this thread.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> Nope, it's going to be an 11mm f/.7



*shakes head*

7mm f/11


----------



## AG (Dec 25, 2014)

They were talking month ago about finally releasing the 50 and 135mm Cine lenses.

The 50 has been out for a few months now so I'm guessing that this is finally the 135 to round out the cine line up.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 25, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it's going to be an 11mm f/.7
> ...



Nah, f/11 is too dark. I trust they'd make a 7mm f/1.7


----------



## Tinky (Dec 25, 2014)

Samyang are doing great things, huge fan of what they are doing.

Somebody (who thinks their way of photography is the only way and that all new products should only designed to appease their needs and methods) asked 'no is, no af, why would any canon shooter bother?'

Without knowing for sure whats been released, but based in previous form, heres a few reasons why...

- Some people don't need af. Like trained video shooters.

- Some people want to use mf but find the canon lenses set to mf less that ideal (shallow rotation, no end stops on some lenses)

- Some people want to use a manual iris via the lens (again video shooters in the main)

- Some people just don 't need or want IS, maybe folk who always have their camera supported in any case, again like video shooters, be it in a gimbal, ball foot monopod, rig or tripod.

- And some people are happy to live with the limitations and caveats to access good quality lenses for less money (I know that having to choose a £350 lens for your hobby over a £1000 lens is a very first world problem, but it's the very real problem some people face in these straitened times)

In short, to anybody reading this at all. Your needs are yours. Bother with your own kit bag, or more importantly, the enjoyment of your own hobby. Samyang are a niche manufacturer, with their fans, and it appears, with their detractors. 

I look forward to seeing what they've came up with. I'm tempted to agree that unless the price is right I would probably err on the side of a grey import or good used 135L, although I already have a 70-200 f2.8 so for the sake of a stop, I may not bother at all.

However, having had great fun with my 35 and 85 samyangs I'm pretty certain my next lens will be the samyang 16mm f2.0. 

Happy Holidays x


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



No way. To use that fast a lens effectively, you'd pretty much have to include autofocus. With f/11, they'd have an excuse for not bothering to include it—because it wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 25, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > dgatwood said:
> ...



Samyang makes a 35mm f/1.4, a wider slower lens would be easier to focus.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 26, 2014)

Antono Refa said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



Way to kill the joke.


----------



## sjschall (Dec 27, 2014)

My Rokinon/Bower 24 1.4 and 85 1.4 are my go-to primes for video work. If the sharpness and IQ is anything like those lenses, at a price point below Canon's 135, I'd be seriously tempted.


----------



## Kream (Dec 27, 2014)

But will it have Auto Focus to persuade the still photographers....


----------



## PVS (Dec 27, 2014)

They're off the tracks with their current pricings. I used to have $250 85/1.5 Samyang lens couple of years back and sold it when I got my hands on 85/1.8 EF lens. 14mm is a very nice offering but based on my experience with that lens you still need AF for sensors with 18mp and above, no matter how much you may stop down the lens. 
They still might have a good market with cinematographers but frankly selling good glass in cheap plastic housing and w/o hyperfocal marks for that price is ridiculous. Except for the 14mm lens, you can easily find AF versions of their offerings with one third of a stop less on used market.
If we were all still in 12mp era I'd find more sense to justify their offerings but seriously these days with 21-24mp being a standard file size it's more of hassle than a reward to use those lenses.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 27, 2014)

PVS said:


> They're off the tracks with their current pricings. I used to have $250 85/1.5 Samyang lens couple of years back and sold it when I got my hands on 85/1.8 EF lens. 14mm is a very nice offering but based on my experience with that lens you still need AF for sensors with 18mp and above, no matter how much you may stop down the lens.



I feel the same way about Zeiss, for the same reason. If they were really cheap, they'd be fun to play with on occasion, just like my 44M. If a lens costs more than I'm willing to spend on a toy that I use solely for fun, it better have autofocus.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 27, 2014)

PVS said:


> 14mm is a very nice offering but based on my experience with that lens you still need AF for sensors with 18mp and above, no matter how much you may stop down the lens.



That's more a case of "if all you have a hammer". W/O focus peaking or at least a good ground glass the AF makes getting at least something in focus easier. But by it's very nature it is limited to a very small area, making no statement about the distribution of in/out of focus zones in the image - an emergency solution, not the ideal one.


----------



## PVS (Dec 28, 2014)

It's true but to a certain degree. Recently I bought the A7 so I could have fun with bunch of legacy lenses that I just couldn't apart with (mostly mf Rokkors and Nikkors) and having true DoF preview with fast glass helps (much more than focus-peaking does), but with anything longer than 50mm you really need some extra effort. The fastest longer lens that I use on A7 is 105/2.5 and I thank Sony for making 100% of any selected area easily accessible, otherwise it'd be pain in the arse to focus. Focus-peaking is not an ideal replacement for split-prism, it just ain't.

Except for the LView I can't imagine anyone having fun with these lenses shooting with matte prism which serves f/2.5 lenses and slower (in Canon's case). Hyperfocal markings could help Samyang lenses usability but mostly for landscapes and wider lenses.
I remember with film I could easily get away by using hyperfocal marks and stopping down to f/8-11ish, but digital sensors are not that forgiving.


Anyhow, they need to step-up the game and start making AF lenses, then their pricing would start making some sense (or not, Sigma's pretty much in the lead with few of their recent offerings such as 35A).

Honestly, in my experience, their optical formulas vary from good to mediocre when compared to Canon's or Sigma offerings. But their QC and build quality is even worse, so who is it for?


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 28, 2014)

PVS said:


> Anyhow, they need to step-up the game and start making AF lenses, then their pricing would start making some sense (or not, Sigma's pretty much in the lead with few of their recent offerings such as 35A).
> 
> Honestly, in my experience, their optical formulas vary from good to mediocre when compared to Canon's or Sigma offerings. But their QC and build quality is even worse, so who is it for?



Those two points go hand in had once you consider their place in the field of motion picture - Samyang offers those lenses at an absolutely entry level price point, the whole set sells for less then a single cp2. At the same time AF is mostly a solution in want of a problem, one of those aids that make me think "stop helping me".

The use in still photography seems more like a byproduct to me.


----------



## slclick (Dec 28, 2014)

Lawliet said:


> PVS said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, they need to step-up the game and start making AF lenses, then their pricing would start making some sense (or not, Sigma's pretty much in the lead with few of their recent offerings such as 35A).
> ...



Try having failing vision and still having a love and passion for stills. Then you'll want your AF to be spot on. I owned Zeiss glass in the past and made a nice living for a couple years on alternative Fine Art photography with lensbaby and other specialty MF lenses but I can no longer use them due to Acute Multifocal Placoid Pigment Epitheliopathy and Presbyopia. Good thing for the 24-70 mk2 and the 70-200mk2 

So you calling AF a byproduct is a slap in the face.


----------



## PVS (Dec 29, 2014)

^^Well, I probably got the answer I was looking for. As far as I remember they indeed started as a company making lenses for security and TV cameras.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 30, 2014)

As far as I remember Kwinnon started off ripping off Leicas.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 31, 2014)

I see nothing surprising about Samyang adding a 135 to its stable of manual focus lenses for video enthusiasts and even stills shooters. I am still using, via adapter, an old AIS Nikkor 105 f/2.5 manual lens on my 6D. Excellent color and contrast, but it does have a bit of chromatic aberration in the corners. I very much enjoy my Samyang 14mm, which is focused via magnified live view for landscape and does splendidly.


----------

